# HR-20/700 external SATA drive question



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I have 2 HR-20s in my living room, each with an external 750gb drive. I rearranged my living room over the weekend and when everything was reconnected, one of the HR-20s came up without any problems. The second though didn't "see" the external hard drive. I tried a different sata cable with the same result. Receiver was reset any time a change was made.

Troubleshooting is difficult. I know I can't connect the drive to a different DVR as it will erase it. My question is what if I connect a spare hard drive to the HR-20 to make sure it sees it. Will I lose my data when I reconnect the original drive again? 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks to all.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Are you starting up the eSATA drive before you power up the DVR?

You can safely connect another eSATA drive to that DVR as a test. If your original eSATA is still working properly, its shows and settings will be there when you reconnect it to the DVR.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, external drive is powered up before receiver.


----------



## ncc_dtvsub (Dec 16, 2006)

my SG 750 sata drive also stopped working this past weekend. it is connected to one of the original HR20s. It seems DTV has been doing new OS releases - i called them but they said they did not do anything to cause this. Have you been able to resolve this?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Perhaps more responses would appear if this discussion was moved to the HD forum. This forum is for SD DVR's and few HD fanatics read it.


----------

